# What is going on??!!



## qwerty (Dec 2, 2004)

I am guessing I have some sort of malware or adware or something, because on my computer, when I open Sax on the Web, just above the "James Carter Plays Roo Pads" Banner, I am getting banners that change with every page I open on SOTW. One is to "See Shakira like You've Never Seen Before!" One is for the "#1 site for College Girls" another is for "Hawaiian Hotties". 

My guess is Harri has not accepted advertising from the types of sites. I am further convinced of this when from my work computer today, I got the "normal" Kessler Music banner.

What is odd is I have just updated to Norton Internet Security 2008... What is going on? How do I get rid of this?

Steve


----------



## Martinman (May 3, 2006)

Just sit back and enjoy it.:twisted:


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, it's been fine on my Safari browser today.
Just checked, fine on Netscape too.

Sounds like an undocumented Microsoft feature!
Or, you got some malware going on. 

Sic'em Norton!


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

SPYbot search and destroy is a GREAT free program to remove adware and other junk you don't need.

http://www.safer-networking.org/http://www.safer-networking.org/en/index.html


----------



## qwerty (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks, Glen. I knew about spybot...but had forgotton about it after I had to do a complete reghosting of my machine. Let's hope that spybot does the job. I am downloading it now. 


Steve


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

I agree that Spybot S&D is great. So are the free versions of SpywareBlaster and Adaware SE Personal. Spybot, SpywareBalster, and Adaware all fight spyware. They provide overlapping but different coverage. SpywareBlaster works in real time. To my knowledge, the free versions of Spybot and Adaware clean your computer when you run them.

One other thing. In addition to Virus protection (from Norton) and spyware protection, you should have a firewall installed. I don't know what's in Norton Internet Security 2008 (we use Black Ice), but there's always the Microsoft firewall that comes with XP.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks Lamplight. I have downloaded Spywareblaster and Spybot and everything seems to be good! I do use the Norton Firewall.

Steve


----------



## claxton (Sep 20, 2007)

Um, did you happen to get a link for this one before you sanitized your computer?



> One is to "See Shakira like You've Never Seen Before!"


Since I have never seen Shakira in the first place, it shouldn't be hard for the site to make good on their pledge. The only reference I can think of to Shikira is in those immortal blues lyrics exhorting her to "Shakira money maker."

Thanks.


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

claxton said:


> Um, did you happen to get a link for this one before you sanitized your computer?
> 
> Since I have never seen Shakira in the first place, it shouldn't be hard for the site to make good on their pledge. The only reference I can think of to Shikira is in those immortal blues lyrics exhorting her to "Shakira money maker."
> 
> Thanks.


Also Shakira Tailfeather. A cousin I think.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Thread moved and problem reported to higher admins.


----------



## Gandalfe (Feb 1, 2000)

LampLight said:


> I don't know what's in Norton Internet Security 2008 (we use Black Ice), but there's always the Microsoft firewall that comes with XP.


 And Microsoft Vista.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

Gandalfe said:


> And Microsoft Vista.


Ah yes, of course. BTW, what is that sopranino like horn in your avatar? Did you magically shrink it?


----------



## Gandalfe (Feb 1, 2000)

LampLight said:


> Ah yes, of course. BTW, what is that sopranino like horn in your avatar? Did you magically shrink it?


It's an Eppelsheim soprillo aka piccolo sax.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Gandalfe.


----------

